# Evan "Ox" Centopani videos



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 20, 2012)

Just watched this 4 part series on Evan as he preps for the Arnold. Very cool series, hope he does well. Really liked part #4 about 2 minutes in where he talks about his daughter. 

Enjoy!!






YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 20, 2012)

^ Those are good. Evan has made incredible gains and condition is unreal!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 20, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> ^ Those are good. Evan has made incredible gains and condition is unreal!!




I really like his attitude, not real familiar with a lot of the younger bodybuilders, but he seems to have a good head on his shoulders and I like his devotion to family.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 20, 2012)

AWESOME! He is a amazing bodybuilder, by far my favorite at the moment. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 20, 2012)

Thats my guy I got him winning in two weeks. Im hoping to meet him and talk a bit.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 20, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Thats my guy I got him winning in two weeks. Im hoping to meet him and talk a bit.



That would so awesome D! Get some pics if ya do lol


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 20, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Thats my guy I got him winning in two weeks. Im hoping to meet him and talk a bit.




Lucky bastard!! I'm thinking of going to the Olympia this year, although crowds kind of freak me out.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't remember evan being that talkative ever LOL


----------



## malk (Feb 21, 2012)

Reminds me of yates for some reason,talks a bit more than yates tho...


----------



## SwoleZilla (Feb 21, 2012)

evan is prob my fav bber right now.

hes so down to earth and humble


----------



## swollen (Feb 21, 2012)

Very cool vids!, thanks for sharing 5150

Like D said, I also see him winning in afew weeks!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 21, 2012)

swollen said:


> Very cool vids!, thanks for sharing 5150
> 
> Like D said, I also see him winning in afew weeks!




You're welcome. I'm really impressed with Evan, he does remind me a bit of Dorian.

I'm hoping he not only wins in 2 weeks, but that he has a very successful career and that he and his family have a very happy life.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 21, 2012)

Part #5

[ url = http :// www. youtube. com/watch?v=

*wk7X-F-Rt5Q*






YouTube Video











&feature =g-u-u&context= G2a5ea7bFUAAAAAAAAAA]Evan "Ox" Centopani: Journey to the Arnold, Pt. 5 - YouTube[/ url]

Again, don't know how to embed videos, so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 21, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Thats my guy I got him winning in two weeks. Im hoping to meet him and talk a bit.


 
I'll be there D.. Look for the Lanas Egg White booth


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Curt!!!!


----------



## JonP (Feb 21, 2012)

great videos.


----------



## birket (Feb 23, 2012)

so cool!


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 27, 2012)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## SwoleZilla (Feb 27, 2012)

he is lookin fuckin HUGE


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 27, 2012)

Evan looks unreal. He's brought his chest up BIG TIME from when I last saw him at the Arnold. I wouldn't surprised if he won the Arnold and the most muscular


----------



## Sheer (Feb 28, 2012)

great bodybuilder,awesome!


----------



## Filessika (Feb 28, 2012)

he is amazing!


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 29, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 12, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 15, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 15, 2012)

I really thought he should have been runner up at the night show. He didn't come close to Branch. He should have beat Wolf.


----------



## Gregzs (May 25, 2012)

UK Tour


----------



## littlekev (May 26, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I really like his attitude, not real familiar with a lot of the younger bodybuilders, but he seems to have a good head on his shoulders and I like his devotion to family.


Def, I watched a video of him prepping his meals and cooking. He was joking with the kids and seems like a real down to earth guy, some pros are very arrogant and unfriendly.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 7, 2012)

So he basically said he can't detox and hit the AAS hard to prepare for the Arnold after coming off the Olympia...haha and here I thought all pros were "on" all the time.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Miss Springsteen (Dec 12, 2012)

I love this thread! He is awesome!


----------



## Gregzs (May 2, 2014)

Part one is in Cooking in Open Chat.

Evan "Ox" Centopani's "The Process": Part Two


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2014)

Evan "Ox" Centopani's "The Process": Part Three


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2014)

Evan "Ox" Centopani's "The Process": Part Four


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2014)

"Tag Team Chest Training" With Frank "Wrath" McGrath & Evan "Ox" Centopani


----------



## exerciseordie (Jun 13, 2014)

Evan is one of my favorite bodybuilders

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 3, 2014)

Evan Centopani Offseason Leg Workout 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2014)

Evan Centopani and John Meadows Train Chest: Part 1


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2014)

Evan Centopani and John Meadows Train Shoulders - Part 2


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2014)

John Meadows and Evan Centopani Train Legs Together


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 9, 2014)

Evan Centopani Puts John Meadows Through a Leg Workout In New Haven


----------

